# Redundancy Entitlements when Making Class S and Class A PRSI contributions



## mickeymouse (13 Jan 2009)

I am wondering if someone could help me. I am a propriety director of a limited company and so am paying PRSI at class S. However this is by no way my sole income (actually would only contribute to approx 5% of my overall annual income) as I am also employed on a full time basis as a PAYE worker and therefore make monthly class A PRSI contributions. My question therefore is, should the situation of redundancy arise from my PAYE employment, would I be entitled to statutory redundancy and associated social welfare benefits. Also, should I become pregnant would I be entitled to Maternity Benefit. Many Thanks for your help on this matter.


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Jan 2009)

I see no reason why you would not get your redundancy payment should the situation arise. You have paid your PRSI as an employee.

Same thing goes for maternity benefit as long as you are employed or self employed directly before maternity leave is due to commence


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Jan 2009)

I see no reason why you would not get your redundancy payment should the situation arise. You have paid your PRSI as an employee.

Same thing goes for maternity benefit as long as you are employed or self employed directly before maternity leave is due to commence

Maybe your title should be Mini-Mouse


----------

